# Adding new device to Calibre



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Calibre can be such a pia.    There are about 25,000 plugins and stuff - so where do I add a code for a new Kindle in there?  I've spent about 30 minutes trying to find it and can't!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I've never had to add anything. I just plug it in. When new devices come out, sometimes it may be necessary to wait for the developer to add the device so it will be recognized. I remember having to wait for him to add the original Fire. I haven't tried plugging in my PW2 yet; so far I've just added books to it from Calibre using wifi.


----------

